# Membership Subscription?



## Ogrork the Mighty (May 21, 2006)

I recently signed up for the one year community supporter deal but I don't think I'm recognized as such anymore since the boards crashed (I can't seem to be able to find/use the search function anymore).

How can I contact Morris to look into this?


----------



## freebfrost (May 21, 2006)

Check out this thread for updates!


----------



## Piratecat (May 22, 2006)

Yup - we're working on it! And I'll slide this over to the Meta forum.


----------

